# hello everyone



## Bonkers (Sep 26, 2005)

yes another new person has join your website i've been in and out for two days now reading your post on the site and checking other forums out wanted to make sure if i was going to join everything looks great and everyone seems to be having a great time here

my name is rhonda 
Im the mother of three cats Cricket & Oscar & Bonkers also i have two dogs Gabby & Jake and last but not least my husband Ron (lol) i can't for get about him can i 

I live in sc i love life and enjoy going to church spending time with my furbabbies when im not working we really dont go on any vactions cant afford with all these's animals. But other then that i'm happy to be here i look forward to posting threads with everyone here and meeting everyone

Rhonda :catrun


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures when you can!


----------



## Bonkers (Sep 26, 2005)

hi Desnbaby 

i will post some pictures in a while im trying to figure out how to post pictures and signatures 

:lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool, we'll be waiting for them! 8) :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Bonkers (Sep 26, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome, post pictures when you can!


your pictures are beauiful and so many and your ziggys are cutes to what photo software are you using i use photo deluxe 2.0 and paint shop pro studio im just getting the hang of it but i like it


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl named Freesia


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Rhonda!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Rhonda! Enjoy the forum and have fun :!:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Bonkers said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, post pictures when you can!
> ...


Thanks!  I use a variety of programs: Corel Photopaint 7, Paint Shop Pro 9 and Photoshop CS.


----------

